# Gotta Get Some!



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I just stumbled on this new product from Rust-Oleum.
I can think of dozens of apps in the shop, like coating the work-surface...no more glue sticking. 
iOwnTheWorld.com » Blog Archive » Rust-Oleum


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! Very cool and only $20 at HD for the 2-part set.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I see a major market in college dorms and military bases for the beer case application. The only thing that's going to stick to these guys is GOLD.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is neat stuff. Possibly more uses than WD40.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rust-Oleum Stops Rust 18 oz. NeverWet Multi-Purpose Spray Kit-274232 at The Home Depot


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like it is a good product, but I would never cook anything in a pan coated with this and I had better never see one in my shop - why? Fumes from the pan infusing into the food (example - teflon coating now being withdrawn from food markets and in the shop, just some getting on a 24"x 48" x1" slab of dryed cypress - sends a chill up my spine and there goes 1,400.00 from my wallet.

40 years in the industry taught me that for every good use of a product has there is also a bad one no one ever tells you about until after the fact.

Thanks - Baker


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I started reading the user reviews... with a grain of salt of course. 

Mixed so far. The finish itself is a milky white with a course tacky feel to it. As a waterproofing, it does discolor. It is a 2-step process, that says no wait, elsewhere that you wait an hour, yet again elsewhere it says it takes 12 hours to cure.

One review said it is rendered useless after exposure to UV... But the very next implied it cured cancer, impotence and incontinence... 

Just like Teflon, I guess we'll see what sticks or falls from it after time.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; Every politician _needs_ this stuff. 
On a more practical note, I'd be priming the inside of my large paint trays with it.
If it isn't UV resistant, there goes most of the commercial applications. I had in mind coating aircraft to prevent icing...


----------

